# شهود عيان:مسلحان أطلقا النار على حفل زفاف بكنيسة العذراء بالوراق



## Koptisch (20 أكتوبر 2013)

أكد شهود عيان، أن مسلحين يستقلان دراجة بخارية أطلقا النار على عدد من  الأشخاص، أثناء خروجهم من كنيسة العذراء، خلال احتفالهم بحفل زفاف مساء  اليوم. 

 وأضاف الشهود أن إطلاق النار أسفر عن وقوع عدد من الضحايا وأن مطلقى النيران فرا هاربين.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1304436


----------



## Koptisch (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مقتل ربة منزل وإصابة 7 فى إطلاق مجهولين النار على حفل زفاف بالوراق*

أكد مصدر أمنى بمديرية أمن الجيزة، أن حادث إطلاق النار على حفل زفاف أمام  كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، من جانب مجهولين يستقلان دراجة بخارية مساء اليوم،  أسفر عن مقتل ربة منزل وإصابة ما يقرب من 7 أشخاص آخرين.

وأضاف مصدر، أنه تم نقل المصابين إلى المستشفيات لتلقى الإسعافات، وجار إغلاق كافة مداخل ومخارج الوراق لضبط الجناة.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1304453


----------



## Koptisch (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*شاهد عيان: مقتل سيدتين بحادث الاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق*

قال سمير ذكرى أحد سكان منطقة الوراق، وشاهد عيان، إن اثنين ملثمين يستقلان  دراجة بخارية، أطلقا وابلا من الأعيرة النارية على أقباط كنيسة السيدة  العذراء والملاك بالوراق، أثناء خروجهم من صلاة أكليل بالكنيسة.

وأضاف ذكرى أن الاعتداء أسفر عن مصرع سيدتين بطلق نارى فى الرقبة والأخرى بالرأس، وأوقع العديد من المصابين.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1304463


----------



## Koptisch (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*استنفار أمنى بالوراق بعد استهداف كنيسة العذراء من قبل مسلحين*

شددت قوات الأمن من تواجدها بمنطقة الوراق، التابعة لمحافظة الجيزة، عقب  وقوع حادث، استهداف حفل زفاف بكنيسة العذراء من قبل مسلحين أطلقوا النيران  على المشاركين فى الحفل، ما تسبب فى مقتل ربة منزل وإصابة 7 أشخاص.
http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1304458


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*اطلاق النار على كنيسة العدرا والملاك ميخائيا بالوراق*

*خبر عاجل
 منذ قليل الهجوم على كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك ميخائيل بالوراق ومصرع سيدة 
 وصل عدد من سيارات الإسعاف، منذ قليل، إلى كنيسة العذراء مريم بمنطقة  الوراق، لنقل المصابين في حادث الهجوم الإرهابي الذي استهدف الكنيسة، وتم  نقل المصابين إلى مستشفيات إمبابة العام، والوراق، وعدد من المستشفيات  القربية من منطقة الحادث.
* *
 وانتشرت قوات الأمن المركزى والعمليات الخاصة في محيط الحادث، لتمشيط المنطقة، فيما فرضت قوات الأمن كردونا حول الكنيسة.
* *
 وكان ملثمان أطلقا النيران على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، قبل نحو ساعة،  أثناء انعقاد «إكليل» بداخلها، وسط أنباء عن وقوع وفيات ومصابين. *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*وزيره الصحه علي المحور  
حاله وفاه و 12 مصاب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*في مدرعه جيش بتقف دايما قدام الكنيسه دي 

مش واقفه انهارده ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## max mike (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*اتصرف انت يارب .. تعبنا وضاقت بينا الدنيا لكن انت وحدك رجانا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *في مدرعه جيش بتقف دايما قدام الكنيسه دي
> 
> مش واقفه انهارده ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *​


*فعلا يا عياد وانا داخلة الكنيسة النهاردة 
حتى الامن مش موجود على غير العادة 
قعدت اقول هو الامن راح فين والباب اللى على الكورنيش كان مقفول 
علشان مفيش امن زى ما يكون قلبهم حاسس 
متفتحش غير علشان الفرح *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعدي ع الكنيسه دي كل يوم وانا رايح شغلي
ومفتكرش اني شفت اي مدرعات قدامها
واخر الاخبار اللي قريتها ع الفيس
مصرع سيدين واصابه 44 وخطف طفليين
مش متأكد من المعلومات دي لسه
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*هما كانوا 3 متوسيكلات مش واحد 

ليا اصحابي في الكنيسه 

 العريس والعروسه عملوا الاكيل في كنيسه مار مينا
في خمس دقايق 
والعريس روح الروسه وراح الكنيسه تاني
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2013)

* أهالي الوراق يقطعون الطريق بعد الهجوم على كنيسة العذراء


قام المئات من أهالي منطقة الوراق بقطع الطريق تماما أمام حركة المرور في شارع النيل أمام كنيسة العذراء، احتجاجا على الهجوم بالأسلحة الآلية على الكنيسة والذي أدى إلى مصرع سيدة وإصابة آخرين. 
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2013)

* أسماء المصابين بحادث الاعتداء على حفل زفاف بكنيسة الوراق


قال القس يسطس كامل، راعى كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالوراق، إن هناك حالة وفاة جديدة لرجل توفى عقب وصوله لمستشفى الساحل، نتيجة إصابته بطلق نارى فى بطنه، مضيفا أن هناك 8 مصابين حتى الآن موزعين على مستشفيات الساحل وإمبابة العام.

من جانبه قال رامى كامل، الناشط القبطى وأحد سكان منطقة الوراق، إن الحالات المصابة فى مستشفى الساحل 6 حالات، بينهم اثنان فى حالة خطرة، وهم نبيل فهمى مصاب برصاصة كسرت ساقه ويحتاج إلى عملية فورية، وراضى حنا أبادير مصاب بعدة طلقات فى المعدة، ورامى سمير بطلقة بالقدم، وهويدا مصابة بطلقة بالقدم.

صدى البلد​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*




ملثمان يستقلان دراجة بخارية بحوزتهما بندقية آلية وراء حادث كنيسة الوراق

كشفت مصادر أمنية عن تفاصيل إطلاق الرصاص على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق والتي راح ضحيتها سيدة وأُصيب 5 آخرين، أن ملثمين يستقلان دراجة نارية وبحوزة أحدهما بندقية آلية أطلقا الرصاص على الأهالي عقب انتهاء مراسم حفل زفاف بالكنيسة، ما أسفر عن مقتل وإصابة 6 أشخاص حتى الآن. 
وأضافت المصادر، أنه تم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى قصر العيني، وجارٍ استجواب عدد من شهود العيان وقس الكنيسة القمص داود، راعي كنيسة العذراء، لكشف ملابسات الواقعة. 
أمر اللواء سيد شفيق، مساعد أول وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن العام، بتشكيل فريق بحث وتحرٍ أشرف عليه اللواء كمال الدالي، مدير أمن الجيزة، للقبض على المتهمين وفحص المشتبه فيهم وتتبع خط سير المتهمين. ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*اول صورة لاثار الدماء في كنيسة العذراء والملاك بالوراق بعد الاعتداء عليها*





​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*  أتقدم من جهتى بوافر مشاعر المشاركة الوجدانية لاهلنا فى الوراق  على هذه الجريمة الغادرة   الجبانة   التى لا يمكن وصفها الا بالخسة والنذالة والجبن   -راجيا للشهداء  منزلة  أفضل  فى   الموضع الذى هرب  منه الحزن والكآبة  والتنهد ...

كم نتمنى  أن يشعر هؤلاء الفاشلين الجبناء ( الجناه) أنهم فى إنحدار إنسانى  وتقهقر  أدبي وأخلاقي.. 
فالضحايا الامنين المدنين    العزل  الغافلين :  سيدة 40 سنة  - وطفلة  8سنوات  -  و كهل 50 سنة ..
   هذه النتائج  ترصد    وترسخ وتسجل    لانحطاطهم وفشلهم  
 بيد  أننا    ننبه   سيادة الفريق   عبد الفتاح  السيسي   الرجل الهمام  ان الرخاوة لا تمسك صيداً  .. وأن هؤلاء الاخساء يتطلب التعامل معهم الصرامة البالغة والحزم المطلق    والانتقام من جنس العمل أضعافا مضاعفا .. حكم الله  ان الدم لا يكفر عنه  الا  الدم .. فمن الواجب جدا جدا تيتييم  وتثكيل من يتم وأثكل الابرياء.. هذا هو نداء الحق والعدالة.

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يتصرف فيهم
وينتقم منهم

ياارب اتصرف احنا تعبنا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*ننشر التقرير الاولى للطبيب الشرعى حول حادث اطلاق رصاص على كنيسة الوراق

*​*10/20/2013   11:35 PM*​*




​*
*

مينا صلاح - جرجس صفوت*
*  حصلت بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية، على نص التقرير الأولى للحالات التى تم   فحصها من مصابى الحادث الارهاىبى الذى وقع على كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم   بالوراق، واليكم تفصيليلا:-*
*  فرحة فهمي 53 سنة، مقيمة في الوراق، ومصابة بطلق ناري فتحة دخول وخروج في   الساق اليمني، وعوض بطرس خليل 40 سنة، مقيم في حلوان، أصيب بطلق ناري في   الساق اليمني واليسرى، ومريم فهمي 22 سنة، مصابة بطلق ناري في البطن، وأشرف   عياد 32 سنة، مقيم في منطقة الكوم الأحمر مصاب بجرح في الرقبة، شادي عيد   جرجس 30 سنة، مقيم في الوراق، مصاب بطلق ناري في الساق اليسرى، أبنوب مجدي   زكي 24 سنة، مقيم بإمبابة، مصاب بطلق خرطوش في القدم اليسرى واليمنى،  نبيلة  فهمي 33 سنة، مقيمة في الوراق مصابة بطلق ناري في الساق اليسرى.*
* ويجرى الآن الاطباء عدد من التقارير الطبية لباقى المصابين والقتلى، وسوف نوافيكم بنشرها لاحقا.*​*
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  ننشر التقرير الاولى للطبيب الشرعى حول حادث اطلاق رصاص على كنيسة الوراق 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*كاهن الكنيسة يصرح بوفاة حالتان بمستشفى الساحل وبذلك يصل عدد الضحايا إلى 4 قتلى حتى الآن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*محتاجين لمتبرعين بالدماء لمصابى احداث كنيسة الوراق فى مستشفى الساحل ومعهد ناصر ناصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*
محلات الصاغة بتتنهب

كنائسهم بتتفجر و تتحرق...

كهنتهم بيتف عليهم

هجرتوهم من بيوتهم 

ضيقتوا عليهم في مناصب الدولة

اصبحوا مستهدفين بالخطف مقابل فدية مالية يدفعوها هم ولا تدخل اللادولة

خونتوهم وطلبتوا منهم الجزية برغم عدم سجودهم شكرا وتمنيا لإحتلال اسرائيل ارضهم .. كأخرين

ازاي وليه بعد كل دة ماقلوش "انها حرب على المسيحية زي مابنقول انها حرب على الإسلام ؟!"

فاطمة ناعوت*


----------



## happy angel (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*وعد الرب . كل آلة صورت ضدك لا تنجح . الرب يعزي أسر الشهداء       


   واتمنى الشفاء العاجل للمصابين​*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل الوفيات والمصابين في حادث كنيسة الوراق
 الحصر حتي الآن

 الوفيات:
 كاميليا حلمى عطية وفاة بطلق نارى فى الصدر
 شادى عياد وفاة
 سمير فهمى عازر
 مريم اشرف مسيحة طفلة 8 سنين

 المصابين:
 *مستشفي الساحل
 رامى سمير طلق ناري في القدم
 هويدا رفعت
 راضى حنا ابادير عدة طلقات فى المعدة
 نبيل فهيم طلقة خارقة للساق
 هدى فهمى طلق نافذ فى الفخد وطلق فى الحوض
 ابانوب مجدى طلق فى الرقبة
 *مستشفي معهد ناصر
 نبيلة فهمى عازر
 مارينا ماجد جورج
 فرحة فهمي عازر
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*والد العريس مات في المستشفي 




































*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *والد العريس مات في المستشفي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


قلبوا الفرح ميتم منهم لله
شئ يحززن جداا

ارحمنا يارب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*ارض الوراق اتباركت مرتين فى مده قليله 
اول مرة لما العدراء مريم ظهرت فيها وتانى مرة اتباركت بدم الشهداء*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*











                                                 قال اللواء كمال الدالي - مدير أمن الجيزة -: إن قوات الشرطة تتبع خط سير مهاجمي كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، موضحًا أن نقاط تفتيش بين الوراق وإمبابة للتعرف على خط سير المجرمين.                                              وأضاف الدالي - في مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "السادة المحترمون" على قناة "أون تي في"، الأحد -: إن رجال المباحث والنيابة العامة والمعمل الجنائي متواجدون بمقر الواقعة لمباشرة التحقيقات، داعيًا وسائل الإعلام لإظهار مجهودات الشرطة في ملاحقة المجرمين.​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*
الأهالى يردون على حادث كنيسة "العذراء" بهتاف "مسلم ومسيحى إيد واحدة"

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*عمرو اديب بيسأل خادم من كنيسة العذراء بالوراق: تقول ايه لمنفذي الاعتداء؟ رد الخادم: ربنا يسامحهم....... 

هنا انتهى الرد ولكن هنا نبداء ايماننا *


----------



## naguib samir (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*اتصرف انت يارب .. تعبنا وضاقت بينا الدنيا لكن انت وحدك رجانا*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يرحمنا 
قلبي موجوووع جدا عليهم 
فرح يقلبوه ساحة دم 
بجد انا ماشفتش كدة 
الهنا العظيم يتصرف
اله المحبة و السلام يتصرف 
اله التسامح يتصرف 
بجد 
ربنا يرحمنا 
ربنا يرحمنا 
ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*



سماحة الإسلام تتجلى .....​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qcDuMVi34H8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*عاجل..وفاة الضحية الخامسة بنت الـ12 عام بـ 13 طلقة بالبطن فى حادث كنيسة الوراق
(ياريت تأكيد للخبر ده )*


----------



## peace_86 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مسيحيو الشرق هم من أطيب الشرق ..
عاشوا الذل استحملوا الكثير والكثير من تجاوزات دامت لـ 14 قرن ..

بعد شوي يجينا واحد يقول: الإسلام بريء من الإرهاب..

مش وقتك يابني وحياة النبي مش وقتك .. الناس محروقة دمها وانت جاي تتفلسف..
حابب تشارك أحزان المسيحيين روح عزيهم في بيتهم وأقف معاهم وأقف ضد أي معتدي يحاول التهجم عليهم..


مسيحيي الشرق ينفذون ما قال لهم الإنجيل: لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر.

لكن هذه الوصية لا تتناسب مع كل إنسان...
ها نحن نرى كيف أن أعدادهم تتقلص خلال القرون حتى اصبح مسيحيي الشرق من أكثرية إلى أقلية ..
كان من باب أولى أن يفنذوا كلام الرب يسوع حين قال: كونوا حكماء كالحيات وودعاء كالحمائم..


الرب يرحم .. كيريا ليصون*


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2013)

البنت اتوفت فعلا ولكن عدد الطلقات غير معلوم


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> سماحة الإسلام تتجلى .....​*


الصورة قديمة


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> سماحة الإسلام تتجلى .....​*


دين عنف وارهاب
لا يعرف عن المحبة والسماحة  شىء استاذى


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الصورة قديمة



*هل تقصد انها ليست الطفلة المتوفاة فى الحادث ....؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أفادت وكالة الانباء الالمانية نقلا عن مصادر أمنية أن الشرطة ألقت القبض على خمسة من المشتبه بهم فى حادث إطلاق النار على كنيسة بمنطقة الوراق بمحافظة الجيزة الليلة *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أربع ضحايا 
و15 مُصاب





*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أربع ضحايا
> و15 مُصاب
> 
> 
> ...



*صورة معبرة جدا​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل تقصد انها ليست الطفلة المتوفاة فى الحادث ....؟؟؟؟*



*أعتقد مش هيا 

بيقولوا البت 12 سنة​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أعتقد مش هيا
> 
> بيقولوا البت 12 سنة​*



*صاروا طفلتان 8 & 12 سنة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صاروا طفلتان
> خمسة شهداء حتى الآن​*



*باين البنت التانية 8 سنين​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أربع ضحايا
> و15 مُصاب
> 
> 
> ...



*ال 15 مصاب دول 

منهم 3 مسلمين​*


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2013)

لو الامن فشل فى التوصل للارهابين دول
يبق الوزارة دى تغور
لانها هتكون حافز للكلاب دول انهم يكرورورا فعلتهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يرحمنا----


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الصلاة  علي جثامين الشهداء بكنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك الساعة الرابعة عصر  اليوم
 نياحا لأرواحهم الطاهرة وعزاًء لذويهم ولكل الكنيسة *
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*بأيّ ذنب قُتلت؟

 أمس فجرًا، التقيتُ في مستشفى "الساحل" بإحدى المصابات في حادثة الكنيسة،  اسمها "هويدا"، مصابة بتهتك في أوردة الساقين والذراعين. كانت مرتعبة على  طفلتها "مريم" (١٢ عامًا) التي نقلوها إلى مستشفى معهد ناصر. 
 طلبت مني الأمُّ الذهابَ إلى ابنتها وطمأنتها. ووعدتها أن أفعل اليوم وأكلمها من هناك لتسمع صوت ابنتها فيهدأ قلبُها الواهنُ.
 مريم، ماتت اليوم بعدما تلقّت بالأمس ١٣ رصاصة في جسدها النحيل. 

 أيها الإرهابيون إخوان الشيطان، كيف ستواجهون الله حين يسألكم: "بأي ذنبٍ قُتِلت؟"

 فاطمة ناعوت*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iSKTaN0Vdiw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*والده الشهيده مريم في العنايه المركزة ولا تعرف ان أبنتها ماتت وأن ابنها مصاب بعدة رصاصات في البطن وأن حالته خطيره ........ صلوا من أجلهم *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الملاك مريم فخرى شهيدة كنيسة الوراق بيد الإرهابين*




​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ما تعليق رامي جان و نيفين ملك و مسيحيين ضد الانقلاب علي ما حدث ككلاب للاخوان يبررون لهم كل ما يفعلون؟*

*اقسم ان مسلمين كتير اصلا اساسا كارهين الي عملوه الاخوان و سنينه ان مكنش حبا في المسيح كارهين العمايل دي فانهم كارهينها حبا في الوطن و يكفيني دفاع سكينه السادات النهارده في صباح اون عن الاقباط عندما قالت ان دينهم يحض علي السلام و من ضربك علي خدك الايمن و كدا...طب مسلمة و دافعت بوعي فما بال بعض الاقاباط يناصرون خيانة دينهم و الارهاب ! تفوقوا علي يهوذا الاسخريوطي الذي باع سيده بحفنه دراهم فضيه لان يهوذا ندم اما هم فلا حمرة خجل ولا ذره ندم ! ارحمنا بقي يالي بترحم فوق و يا تاخدهم يا تهديهم بقي حسبي الله !*

*ايه دوووووووووووووووول ! المطلوب هو لفظهم من المجتمعين القبطي و المصري عموما لانهم داعمين للارهاب و ماسونيه الاخوان.*

*معلش علي الباغي تدور الدوائر و هتشوفوا هيجري لهم ايه قريب و هتقولوا اني قولت !*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مريم فخرى ........ شهادة بالدماء على سماحة الإسلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شوفوا عزة القرف بتخرف تقول ايه:


   	  		 		   			 								كتبت – شيرين فرغلي : 			 	  	   		  		 الأثنين , 21 اكتوبر 2013 17:53 		     
      	 	علقت عزة الجرف، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الحرية والعدالة، على حادث  الاعتداء على كنيسة الوراق، مساء أمس، قائلة " تفجير قسم المنصورة - تفجير  موكب الانقلابي محمد إبراهيم - تفجير مبنى المخابرات في الإسماعيلية -  أحداث كنيسة الوراق شغل مخابراتي مفضوح ".
    	وتابعت في تغريدة لها، على تويتر: " أين كانت إنسانياتكم عندما قتل الآلاف  منذ الانقلاب وحتى الآن، وأين كانت عندما حرق الآلاف ومثلت بجثثهم؟ الدم  المصري واحد".
	واستطردت:" لا خروج آمن لمن روع المصريين واستباح دماءهم وانتهك حرماتهم,  لمن حرقهم أحياء بدم بارد , ولكم في القصاص حياة حق مصر كامل,  مكملين  منتصرين ".


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أين بيان لجنة حقوق الإنسان ...... أين بيان الحكومة الأمريكية .... أين بيان الإتحاد الأوربى ..... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*نواره نجم

 ايوه احنا بقى بنزعل عليهم... عشان مالهمش الا ربنا، 
وعشان ما عملوش حاجة  لحد ولا بيعملوا حاجة لحد،
 وعشان الحيطة المايلة اللي كل ما حد يتزنق ييجي  عليهم، 
وعشان مهما بيحصل فيهم لا بيشحتوا دعم دولي ولا بيسلطوا ارهابيين  ينتقموا لهم..
 بيقولوا يا رب بس.. وربنا مش بيكسفهم *
​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*تصريح محزن من والد مريم ضحية كنيسة الوراق*

تصريح محزن من والد مريم ضحية كنيسة الوراق 
















*والد مريم ضحية الوراق: الرصاص اغتال براءة إبنتى "ومش هاوصلها للمدرسة تانى وشقيقها فليوبتير وأمها بيموتوا فى المستشفى".. ونجل الشهيدة كاميليا: الرصاص اخترق عنق أمى فلقيت مصرعها فوراً

فى ليلة اختلط فيها صوت الزغاريد بصراخات النساء وتحول الفرح إلى مأتم، وامتزج الدم القبطى بالمسلم، واغتال رصاص الإرهاب أحلام طفلتين فى مقتبل العمر، مريم نبيل "12 سنة" و"مريم أشرف" 9 سنوات بالإضافة إلى كاميليا حلمى "60 سنة" وسمير فهمى "40 سنة"، توافدت أسر الضحايا إلى مشرحة زينهم لاستلام جثث ذويهم فى مشهد مهيب تعالت فيه صرخات الأباء والأمهات.

التقى "اليوم السابع" مع "أشرف مسيحة" والد الطفلة مريم الذى أصيب بالانهيار العصبى داخل المشرحة وأصر على تقبيل ابنته وتوديعها قبل تكفينها، وقال إنه استقل سيارة أجرة هو وزوجته التى أصيبت فى الحادث وفى حالة خطرة وتم نقلها لمستشفى المعادى العسكرى وابنته مريم وانتظروا أمام بوابة الكنيسة فى انتظار قدوم العروسين حيث إن حفل الزفاف لم يكن بدأ بعد.

وأضاف أنه سمع دوى إطلاق نيران فوجد ابنته وزوجته ملقيان على الأرض غارقين فى دمائهم واستكمل الأب المكلوم إن المجرمين حرموه من ابنته التى اعتاد توصيلها إلى المدرسة كل يوم، حيث إنها فى الصف الثانى الابتدائى واستطرد إن ابتسامتها لن تفارقه طوال حياته.

وتابع إن ابنه فلوباتير مصاب بطلق نارى وفى حالة خطرة فى المستشفى.

وقال إبراهيم جورج نجل كاميليا حلمى التى توفت بالحادث إن والدته سبقته بالتوجه إلى الكنيسة وكان هو مع شقيقه خليل فى طريقهم إلى الكنيسة على بعد أمتار من الكنيسة سمع دوى إطلاق نيران ووجد والدته غارقة فى دمائها على كرسى كانت تجلس عليه نظرا لكبر سنها، وكانت فى انتظار العروسين حيث اخترق الرصاص عنقها فتوفت فى الحال.

والتقط شقيقه خليل أطراف الحديث قائلا: إنه سمع من أحد أقاربه الذى كان بصحبة والدته بأن سيارة قطعت الطريق بحجة تعطلها وكان هناك دراجتين بخاريتين كانا يستقلهما ملثمين أطلقا النيران بطريقة عشوائية وفرا هاربين وكانا مستوى إطلاق الرصاص منخفض مما جعل والدته تستقبل النصيب الأكبر من الرصاص، وأضاف خليل بأن العروسين لم يحضرا إلى الكنيسة واتصل بهم كاهن الكنيسة وأخبرهم بالحادث وأصيبت العروسة بانهيار وتم نقلها إلى شقه أقاربها.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

وكيل عام البطريركية : "وطنية" الأقباط دائمة وإلي الأبد ..ونطلب من الحكومة "تشد حيلها شوية"









​


أكد القمص سرجيوس سرجيوس وكيل عام البطريركية اننا نعزى مصر كلها فى قتلي المصريين.

واضاف في مداخلة هاتفية لستوديو بث مباشر علي فضائية سي بي سي أن حادث كنيسة الوراق عمل خسيس ،وصعب ولا يمكن تصديق أن هناك من يتعدى علي أشخاص في فرح لم يأذوا أحد ولم يتعدوا علي احد ،واكد ايضا ان وطنية الأقباط دائمة والي الابد ،وان الارهاب لم يتمكن من هدفه وهو احداث فتنة طائفية ،مضيفاً أنه من بعد 25 يناير و 30 يونيو والمصريين ايد واحدة .

واضاف ايضاً اننا نطلب من الحكومة "تشد حيلها شوية " فكل شيء مؤجل مثل قانون التظاهر وغيرها، واختتم مداخلته بأن المتعدى اذا شعر أن هناك يد قوية لم يستطع التعدى ،فهم جبناء. ​


الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا موجود 
من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

​*​
اقرأ غدا بالوفد. بأي ذنب قتلت

​






الصفحة الاولى من عدد الغد



بوابة الوفد – متابعات:الأثنين , 21 اكتوبر 2013 17:23
​*​*​
تنشر جريدة الوفد في عددها الصادر غدًا الثلاثاء العديد من التقاريرالإخبارية والموضوعات الهامة أبرزها، تقريرا عن اغتيال عدد من الأبرياء في كنيسة العذراء أثناء حفل زفاف داخلها مما أسفر عن مقتل أربعة ضحايا وإصابة آخرين، تحت عنوان "بأي ذنب قتلت".​​
كما يتضمن العدد موضوعات منها:​​
المصابون لـ"الوفد": فرحنا تحول إلى مأتم كبير و"العروس" أصيبت بالانهيار​​
اللواء حسام سويلم: حرب الإخوان ضد الشعب تفوق جرائم إسرائيل​​
احتجاز 43 طالبا بتهمة الشغب.. وإحالة المتورطين لمجلس التأديب​​
وزير المالية: إعفاء سكن العائلة من الضريبة العقارية حتى 2 مليون جنيه​





الوفد

​*​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

قوات الأمن تفرض كردونا حول تظاهرات الأقباط أمام كنيسة الوراق







​

*كنيسة العذراء بالوراق*​


فرضت قوات الأمن كردونا حول مظاهرات الأقباط المتجمهرين أمام كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، عقب تشييع جثامين ضحايا حادث أمس، ورفع الأقباط أعلام مصر والمصاحف، ورددوا هتافات "مسلم ومسيحي إيد واحدة"، و"يا سيسي قول الحق هتعدمهم ولا لأ"، و"يا شهيد نام وارتاح وإحنا نكمل الكفاح"، و"ارفع رأسك فوق أنت قبطي".
وتستمر التظاهرات أمام الكنيسة في الوقت الذي تم فيه قطع الطريق بسبب الأعداد المشاركة​

الوطن
​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

أهالي ضحايا كنيسة "العذراء" يتوجهون لدفن جثامين ذويهم بأوسيم











تسلم أهالي ضحايا حادث كنيسة العذراء جثامين ذويهم منذ قليل لدفنهم في منطقة أوسيم، وسط هتافات تطالب بالقصاص لهم.
كان ملثمان أطلقا النيران على أقباط بكنيسة العذراء مساء أمس الأحد، مما أدى إلى مقتل 4 أشخاص، وإصابة 17 آخرين.






​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*"أقباط من أجل مصر": أحداث كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالوراق تستهدف تفريق المسلمين والمسيحيين

استنكرت حركة "أقباط من أجل مصر" أحداث كنيسة السيدة العذراء بالوراق، وقالت في بيان منذ قليل: "نهيب بشعبنا العظيم أن يدرك ما وراء هذه الحادثة والهدف منها هو تفريق المسيحيين والمسلمين وعمل وقيعة لن يكسب منها إلا أعداء الوطن وزعزعة الثقة فى السلطة الموجودة الآن بل وإسقاط الوزارة.

وأضافت "وكذلك الدخول فى دوامة تشكيل وزارة جديدة وما يترتب على ذلك من اهتزاز صورة مصر فى الخارج والتلويح بعدم الاستقرار وعدم الشرعية مع ضرب كل تقدم تقوم به السلطة الموجودة الآن".

وقال البيان إن السياسة التى يتبعها فلول النظام السابق وأتباعه ومناصريه وذيوله هى إظهار أنهم الأغلب والأقوى وأنهم أصحاب الشرعية والقادرون على حكم مصر وأنه لا استقرار بعد الإخوان.

وتابع: "لذلك علينا أن نعى جيداً مخططهم وإن كان ضرب الأقسام والمنشآت العامة لا يأتى بأفضل نتائج وإنما الضرب فى الكنائس وفى مسيحيى مصر هو الموجع والمؤلم والذى يفى كثيراً بالغرض المنشود وهو انقسام الشعب ثم انقسام الجيش كما حدث فى سوريا واليمن والسودان وليبيا التى أصبحت على شفا حرب أهلية بين مسلمين ومسلمين وليس بين مسلمين ومسيحيين".

وانتهي البيان بالقول: "إن المعركة الحالية بين المصريين والتخلف وبين المصريين المؤمنين بمصريتهم وهمجية أتباع أمريكا وتركيا وقطر، لذلك نؤكد أن الأعمال الإرهابية التى تحدث الآن ومنذ ثورة 30 يونيو المجيدة هى ضد مصر وليست ضد فئة من الشعب المصرى".

الاهرام*​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

لن تصدق كيف بدأت نانسى مجدى مذيعة "سى تى فى" برنامجها غضباً من حادث مذبحة الوراق الإرهابية !! 














[YOUTUBE]wVBY52ncY_c[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الأنبا رافائيل: ليس من الحكمة تظاهر الأقباط على ما حدث بكنيسة العذراء فلا نريد أن ننحصر داخل مشاكلنا








​



أكد الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس، أنه ليس من الحكمة تظاهر الأقباط كرد فعل علي ماحدث بكنيسة العذراء مريم قائلا: لانريد أن ننحصر داخل مشاكلنا الخاصة، بينما مصر تخوض حربا ضد الإرهاب وهي أصعب من الحروب النظامية. 

ووصف الأنبا رافائيل في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الأهرام" في أثناء حضوره صلاة الجنازة بكنيسة العذراء، ما حدث بالحادث الإرهابي، مضيفا أنه ليس من الدين ولا الإنسانية ولا الرجولة والشهامة قتل أبرياء. 

وأكد سكرتير المجمع المقدس، أن من قام بحادث الوراق تيار يستعين بالقتل العشوائي لتعيش مصر في أحداث إرهابية. 

وطالب الأنبا رافائيل الحكومة الوجود بأقصي قوتهاوعزى أهالي الشهداء قائلا: ربنا موجود وعزاؤنا أنهم ماتوا ميتة مقدسة. 

فيما أشار سكرتير المجمع المقدس إلي وجود لجنة تسمي بإدارة الأزمات داخل المجمع تتواصل مع مختلف أجهزة الدولة وتجتمع بشكل دوري وتقدم اقتراحات للجهات المعنية لحل الأزمات. 

وقال إنه بالفعل تم الاتفاق مع الجيش بإعادة بناء الكنائس وتشكيل لجنة من وزارة الإسكان لمعاينة الكنائس علي طبيعتها. 

وتابع الأنبا رافائيل أنه لم يتم اتخاذ خطوات علي أرض الواقع حتي الآن، ويطالب الحكومة بالبدء في الترميم لاقتراب العيد وليؤدي المسيحيون فيها صلواتهم.


الاهرام
​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جمال أسعد: حادث كنيسة الوراق جزء من المشهد السياسي وليس طائفيا

المفكر القبطي: الحادث تصعيد جديد لتحول العمليات الإرهابية من سيناء إلى الكنائس 
الوطن









قال الناشط والمفكر القبطي، جمال أسعد، إن مشهد كنيسة الوراق يدعو إلى استدعاء المشهد الإرهابي في ثمانينات وتسعينات القرن الماضي، الذي كان يركز على الأقباط والكنائس والشرطة. 

وأشار أسعد، في تصريحه لـ"الوطن"، إلى أنه بعد فض اعتصامي رابعة والنهضة، كانت هناك تهديدات واضحة بإشعال العمليات الإرهابية إذا لم يعد مرسي خاصة في سيناء، وعندما لم يجد الحشد لإعادة مرسي انتقلت هذه العمليات من سيناء إلى داخل البلاد متمثلة في محاولة اغتيال وزير الداخلية، واقتحام مقر المخابرات العسكرية بالإسماعيلية. 

وأكد أن حادث كنيسة الوراق تصعيد جديد وتحول خطير للعمليات الإرهابية، التي كانت مقتصرة على سيناء ثم امتدت إلى الكنائس والأقباط للضغط الداخلي والخارجي. 

وأضاف المفكر القبطي، أنه لابد من وضع هذا الحادث متفردا عن باقي الحوادث، فما كان يحدث قبل فض اعتصامي النهضة ورابعة كان يوضع في إطار الفتن الطائفية ومقصود به الأقباط وليس غيرهم، أما الاعتداءات على الكنائس بعد 30 يونيو أصبحت جزءا من المشهد السياسي، ولذلك يوضع هذا الحادث ضمن الصراع بين جماعة الإخوان وبين النظام الحالي بعد 30 يونيو، وليعلم الأقباط أنهم جزء من الاعتداءات على المصريين ومنشآت الدولة والجيش والأبرياء من الشعب.​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

فيديو هااام و مُلخص لمن لم يعرف تفاصيل مذبحة كنيسة الوراق و رد فعل ناارى من المذيعة 











[YOUTUBE]6Iul2ZW-CfE[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

بالفيديو| المسلمون المُصابون في "الوراق" لـ"الوطن": ضربونا بالنار دون تفريق بين صغير وكبير أو مسلم ومسيحي

محمد: وصلنا إلى الكنيسة الساعة 8.30 لحظة بدء إطلاق النيران 








كان الدافع خلف تواجدهم أمام كنيسة العذراء بـ "الوراق"، هو قضاء واجب تلبية الدعوة، ومشاركة إخوتهم الأقباط في فرحهم، لم يعلم كل من "محمد ناصر عيسي"، و"محمد إبراهيم"، و"عماد السيد عبد الفتاح"، الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين العقد الثاني والثالث، أن نيران الغدر قد تصيب أجسادهم في الوقت الذي غطت البسمات الوجوه فرحة بالعُرس، اتجه الثلاثة إلى الكنيسة بعد تأخر العروس داخل إستديو التصوير، لتلتقط صور فرحهم الذي لم يكتمل، والذي كان مقرر إتمامه في العاشرة مساء ذلك اليوم المشؤوم. 
"إمبارح روحنا نحضر فرح بنت قاضي مسيحي نعرفه، العروسة اتأخرت في الاستديو، فسبقناهم على الكنيسة، فجأة لقينا الرصاص بدأ مرة واحدة"، يسرد عماد في روايته لـ "الوطن" أول تفاصيل الحادث، حيث ذهب مصطحبًا بعض الأصدقاء المُسلمين، على علاقة وطيدة بوالد العروس، إلى الكنيسة، التي ازدحمت بالمعازيم، وكذلك معازيم الفرح الذي سبقهم بساعة واحدة، وبمجرد وصولهم انهالت الرصاصات في كل مكان دون النظر إلى كبير أو صغير، أو النظر إلى مسلم أو مسيحي. ​
عماد: حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في اللي كان السبب في كل الدم اللي سال والناس اللي ماتت ​يقول محمد ناصر، لـ"الوطن"، "وصلنا إلى الكنيسة الساعة 8.30، أول ماسمعنا ضرب النار افتكرنا حد بيضرب في الهوا زي معظم الأفراح، لكن لقينا ناس بتقع على الأرض، وواحد راكب موتسكل ووراه واحد معاه سلاح تقيل وبيضرب بشكل عشوائي على كل الناس"، لم يُرهب محمد المشهد الذي رآه، وقف لحظات ليرى ماذا يستطع أن يفعل، لكن أخرست رصاصات الإرهاب شجاعته، ليقع جريحًا بين صفوف الراقدين بإصاباتهم على الأرض، برصاصة نافذة عبر رجله، وطلقة أخرى مازالت ساكنة في مكانها، فيما أُصيب بكسر في الفخد. 
"حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في اللي اتسبب في كل الدم اللي سال والناس اللي ماتت"، لخص عماد كل ما رأته عيناه ولم تصدقه حتى اللحظة بتلك العبارة، لم ينجُ عماد من الإصابة وسط الدماء التي رآها أمام أبواب الكنيسة، حيث أصيب بطلقة في البطن، وأخرى في الذراع، اللتين تم انتشالهما من جسده بعد دخول غرفة العمليت حال وصوله مستشفى "معهد ناصر" أمس، فيما أصيب محمد إبراهيم برصاصة في فخده، "إذا كان اللي عمل كده إخوان أو غيره، فده ميتوصفش غير بالإرهاب"، بهذه العبارة ختم محمد ناصر روايته عن الحادث
[YOUTUBE]zSYZN-ymHuk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الأنبا يوأنس فى عظته فى وداع ضحايا الوراق: دماء الشهداء تزيدنا قوة









​

فى عظته فى وداع ضحايا حادث كنيسة الوراق أكد الأنبا يوأنس أسقف الخدمات أن دماء لشهداء تزيد كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية قوة ولا ترهبنا فنحن نرتل لكنيستنا قائلين أم الشهداء جميلة. 

وأكد الأنبا يوأنس أن الدماء التى سالت أمام كنيسة العذراء الوراق أمس الأحد دماء غاليه فى نظر الله وفى نظر الكنيسة، وناشد العذراء مريم التى ظهرت فى هذا المكان أن تتشفع لله أن يحل بسلامه فى مصر وينجيها من الأشرار. 

وقال فى عظته فى وداع ضحايا حادث الوراق إن كل محاولات الفتنة لن تنجح بين أبناء الوطن الواحد فقد اختلطت أمس دماء المسلمين والمسيحيين أمام كنيسة الوراق. 

رأس القداس الجنائزى الأنبا رفائيل، سكرتير المجمع المقدس، والأنبا يوأنس أسقف الخدمات، والأنبا ثيؤدوسيوس أسقف الجيزة، والأنبا يوحنا أسقف إمبابة والوراق. 

حضر القداس محافظ الجيزة على عبدالرحمن، وعدد من القيادات الأمنية والتنفيذية بمحافظة الجيزة، وشارك فى القداس الجنائزى آلاف الأقباط وعدد من قيادات الأحزاب السياسية، وردد المشاركون فى القداس الجنائزى هتافات تطالب بالقصاص للضحايا وسرعة القبض على الجناة. 

والقتلى الأربعة هم كاميليا حلمى عطية (70 سنة)، ومريم أشرف مسيحة (8 سنوات) وسمير فهمى عازر (46 سنة) ومريم نبيل فهمى (12 سنة).


الاهرام


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الملاك مريم فخرى شهيدة كنيسة الوراق بيد الإرهابين*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أغتالتها 13 رصاصة فى جسدها الرقيق ..... 

برافو عليكم .....

رجالة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أين بيان لجنة حقوق الإنسان ...... أين بيان الحكومة الأمريكية .... أين بيان الإتحاد الأوربى ..... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*هيستنكروا يا أستاذنا

السياسة عمل قذر 

يقول فى وشك كلام زى العسل 

و فى ضهرك يطعنك*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (21 أكتوبر 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> شوفوا عزة القرف بتخرف تقول ايه:
> 
> 
> كتبت – شيرين فرغلي : 			 	  	   		  		 الأثنين , 21 اكتوبر 2013 17:53
> ...




ايه الاشكال اللي جايبها دي
هيا ناقصه حرقه دم


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ايه الاشكال اللي جايبها دي
> هيا ناقصه حرقه دم



*اصلها بنت الـ الجرف​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اصلها بنت الـ الجرف​*


*  دي نت ستين جرف
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جريمة بشعة قام بها مجموعة من الارهابين القتلة 
السفلة الكلاب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أكتوبر 2013)

اللة يرحمهم 
ويصبر اهاليهم 

​


----------



## +KiMO+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شويةارهابيين معندهمش احساس ولا ضمير ... مش قادر اقول عليهم بني أدمين ,,, مستحيل يكون عندهم قلب ,,, دول فعلاً حيوانات .


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> شويةارهابيين معندهمش احساس ولا ضمير ... مش قادر اقول عليهم بني أدمين ,,, مستحيل يكون عندهم قلب ,,, دول فعلاً حيوانات .



*لا تظلم الحيوانات ...... هناك فرق كبير​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*ذكرت وزارة الخارجية الروسية، اليوم الاثنين، أن موسكو قلقة من الهجوم على كنيسة الوراق، مطالبة بوضع حد للعنف.

وأعلنت وزارة الخارجية فى بيان لها نقلته وكالة "ايتار تاس" الروسية، أن موسكو تدين الهجوم الإرهابى على كنيسة الوراق، وغيرها من الأعمال الإرهابية.

وأضافت "الخارجية الروسية"، أن موسكو على قناعة بأن "أعمال العنف هذه يجب أن تنتهى كجزء من الجهود التى تبذلها السلطات المصرية لضمان الأمن والاستقرار فى البلاد، وسيؤدى ذلك بمصر التى تربطنا بها علاقات ودية تقليديا على طريق التنمية السياسية والاقتصادية المستدامة، مع الحفاظ على السلام بين الأديان، وتحقيق الوفاق الوطنى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*أدانت الإدارة الأمريكية، الهجوم الإرهابى على كنيسة الوراق، وقالت مارى هارف، المتحدثة باسم وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية فى تصريحات صحفية، إن واشنطن تدين كل أشكال العنف ضد أى جماعة، مقدمة تعازيها لأسر الضحايا والمصابين.

ودعت هارف الحكومة المصرية لملاحقة المتورطين فى الهجوم الإرهابى، وتقديمهم للعدالة، مؤكدة أن احترام حقوق وحريات الأقليات الدينية جزء أساسى من عملية تقدم مصر نحو الديمقراطية.

وقالت هارف إن الولايات المتحدة لديها إدراك كامل بأن الخلافات السياسية بين الأطراف المختلفة فى مصر عميقة للغاية لكن السبيل الوحيد لحلها هو الحوار الذى يشمل الجميع بمن فيهم ضحايا العنف، مشددة على أن العلاقة بين واشنطن والقاهرة مهمة للغاية، لكنها لم تشهد أى تغيير منذ صدور قرار تعليق المعونة جزئيًا، وأضافت:"نحن على تواصل دائم مع الحكومة المؤقتة، ونشجعهم باستمرار على اتخاذ قرارات تدفع مصر إلى الأمام".

ولاد الجرف وضعوا الأقباط مع الأخوان فى سلة واحدة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*.عندما تم قتل الطفل محمد الدرة على ايدى الإحتلال الإسرائيلى عام ٢٠٠٠، كانت مناحة فى مصر ، وخرجت المظاهرات ، واطلق اسمه على شوارع فى مصر مع انه فلسطينى !!! ماذا عن الطفله مريم فخرى ٨ سنوات قُتلت ب ١٣ طلقة ف البطن ، فى مصر *


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شاهد عيان يروى تفاصيل جديدة لحادث كنيسة العذراء











روى شاهد عيان، وأحد أقارب ضحايا الحادث الإرهابي الذي تعرضت له كنيسة العذراء بالوراق مساء أمس الأحد، لـ "فيتو" تفاصيل جديدة حول حادث إطلاق النار الذي تعرض له الأقباط أمام الكنيسة والمعاناة التي لقوها في المستشفى.







​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

مصدر أمني: "أنصار بيت المقدس" وراء الهجوم على كنيسة "الوراق" 






الإثنين 21/أكتوبر/2013 - 08:23 م ​





 أنصار بيت المقدس محرر فيتو 
قال مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية: إن التحريات الأولية حول حادث الاعتداء على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق مساء أمس الأحد، تشير إلي تورط عناصر إرهابية تابعة لجماعة أنصار بيت المقدس التي أعلنت مسئوليتها مؤخرا عن تفجسر مبنى المخابرات الحربية بالإسماعيلية في الحادث.


وأضاف المصدر، لـ "فيتو": أن الأجهزة الأمنية تكثف جهودها لضبط مرتبكي الحادث الذي أودى بحياة 4 أشخاص بينهم طفلة تبلغ من العمر 8 سنوات فضلاً عن إصابة 18 آخرين.


كان مسلحون قد هاجموا مرتادي كنيسة العذراء أثناء حضورهم حفل زفاف ما أسفر عن مقتل وإصابة 22 شخصا.


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مرة واحد مسيحى راح يحضر فرح مات ..
مرة واحد مسيحى راح يصلى العيد فى الكنيسة اضرب بالنار ..
مرة واحد مسيحى راح يصلى رأس السنة فى الكنيسة اتفجر ...
مرة واحد مسيحى نزل يتظاهر علشان حقة ادهس بالدبابات ..
مرة واحد مسيحى نزل ثورة كنايسة اتحرقت ..
كل مرة المسيحى بيدفع تمن فشل الحكومة ؟؟!!
فهل من جواب ؟؟؟!!!

منقول*


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

بالفيديو| الطفلة "مريم".. ذهبت الكنيسة لحضور زفاف "عمتها" فتحوّل فستانها إلى "كفن"



والد مريم: فوجئنا بوابل من الرصاص على الجميع.. وأمها ترقد في العناية لا تعلم خبر وفاتها حتى الآن

[YOUTUBE]HfnDkZq5WP4[/YOUTUBE]


 

دقائق معدودة تحول خلالها عُرس إلى عزاء، تبدّلت فيها أصوات الزغاريد ليحل محلها صرخات ونحيب، اختفت ملامح الفستان الأبيض خلف دماء الضحايا الملخطة به، الاستغاثات لإسعاف المصابين كانت في صدارة مشهد جنائزي أمام كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، مساء أمس، عقب توجيه طلقات نارية من فوهة سلاح آلي يحمله ملثم يستقل دراجة بخارية، على حفل زفاف عائلة مسيحية، ليخلّف وراءه 4 قتلى و18 مصابًا، بينهم حالات حرجة. 
"مريم أشرف"، الطفلة ذات الـ8 سنوات، ارتدت ثيابها اللامع متوجهة لمشاهدة "عمتها" في ثوب الزفاف برفقة أسرة والدتها، وكان والدها قد سبقها إلى الكنيسة لاستقبال المدعوين، والذي يروي المشهد باكيًا، "كنت أقف مع عائلتي أستقبل معازيم فرح أختي، وبمجرد وصول زوجتي وأبنائي، توجهت نحوهم لمساعدتهم في النزول من السيارة، ففوجئنا بوابل من الرصاص يتم إطلاقه على الجميع أمام الكنيسة، وتحول المشهد في لحظات إلى بركة من الدماء". 
حالة من الذعر سيطرت على الحاضرين، الذين توقعوا للوهلة الأولى أنها أصوات طلقات نارية في الهواء ابتهاجًا بالزفاف، جعلت الجميع يهرول لإنقاذ ذويه، لكن الوقت لم يمهل "أشرف" الفرصة لإنقاذ أبنائه، "ابنتي مريم تلقّت رصاصة في ظهرها خرجت من صدرها، لفظت على الفور أنفاسها الأخيرة أمام عيني، بينما أصيب ابني فلوباتير برصاصة في بطنه، وكذلك زوجتي التي ترقد الآن في العناية المركزة ولا تعلم خبر وفاة مريم". ​
جدها: لو الجيش مش عارف ياخد حقنا هنحمي كنايسنا بدمنا ولحمنا ​أمام باب مشرحة زينهم، يجلس "مسيحة"، جد "مريم" ووالد "أشرف" محاولًا مواساة نجله، لكنه ينهمر في البكاء قائلًا، "الحادث حصل قبل الفرح بثلث ساعة، كان فيه فرح جوّه الكنيسة واحنا كنّا منتظرين لما يخرجوا عشان ندخل، وفجأة حصلت المصيبة دي، وكان ضربهم عشوائي، طفل عنده 3 سنين إيه ذنبه يتضرب بالرصاص ويكون بين الحياة والموت كده، وأخته 8 سنين تموت ليه، مشوفناش كده أبدًا، لا أيام عبد الناصر ولا السادات ولا حتى مبارك". 
لم يتمالك الرجل الستيني أعصابه، والذي صرخ غاضبًا والدموع تخفي عينيه، وقال محذرًا "لو الجيش مش عارف ياخد حقنا؛ هنحمي كنايسنا بدمنا ولحمنا، إحنا فدا المسيح وربنا يتولانا، مالناش أعداء ولا لينا خصومات، 3 عائلات بيوتهم خربت بسبب اللي حصل، فين الدين اللي يرضى بكده، كل الأديان السماوية متعادلة ومتسامحة، الوصايا العشرة في اليهودية نفس اللي في المسيحية وهم برضه اللي وصّى بيهم الإسلام، اللي بيضرب النار ده قلبه ميت وإرهابي". 
[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيد فوزي: مرتكبو حادث كنيسة العذراء لا يعرفون الرحمة










قال الكاتب الصحفي مفيد فوزي: إن حادث كنيسة الوراق لن يكون الأخير طالما هناك تربص بأقباط مصر، من قبل مجموعة استأجرتها "الإخوان" مقابل حفنة من المبالغ المالية للقتل.
وأضاف فوزي: إن مرتكبي الحادث الإرهابي أعوانهم لا يعرفون الرحمة، فهم حولوا الزغاريد إلى نواح.


وأشار - خلال اتصال هاتفي لبرنامج "90 دقيقة" على فضائية "المحور" مساء اليوم الإثنين- إلى أن الشعب أصبح يعيش في دولة ضعيفة، موضحا أن وزارة الداخلية والقوات المسلحة تتحمل ما لا يطيقه جبل.


وأعرب فوزي عن حزنه وألمه من استهداف الأقباط، الذين أصبحوا في مواجهة إرهاب قذر، قائلا: "الكنيسة ستظل أيقونة التسامح ورمزا وطنيا".





​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

تقرير الطب الشرعى للطفله الشهيده مريم أشرف 














​

*
تقرير الطب الشرعى: الشهيدة مريم أشرف مسيحة 8 سنوات توفيت بطلق نارى فى الظهر وتهتك بالرئتين

تجمع العشرات من أهالى ضحايا مذبحة كنيسة العذراء بالوراق الأحد، أمام مشرحة زينهم، التى استقبلت جثامين الشهداء الـ4، وسط حالة من الحزن الشديد التى سيطرت على الحاضرين، مسلمين ومسيحيين،

وطوال فترة انتظار التشريح، لم تتوقف أصوات البكاء، ولا الدعوات ضد الجماعة وأنصارها، وطالب الأهالى الحكومة بالقبض على الضحايا وإعدامهم رمياً بالرصاص كما فعلوا بذويهم.

وقالت تقارير الطب الشرعى إن الشهيدة مريم أشرف مسيحة، 8 سنوات، توفيت بطلق نارى فى الظهر، نتيجة ما أحدثه من كسور بعظام الصدر وتهتك بالرئتين ونزيف بالتجويف الصدرى، وإن الشهيدة كاميليا حلمى، 63 سنة، توفيت نتيجة إصابتها بطلق نارى فى العنق وآخر بالبطن، وما أحدثاه من كسور بالعظام وتهتك بالأحشاء ونزيف دموى، وإن الشهيد سمير فهمى، 49 سنة، توفى نتيجة طلق نارى بالصدر وما أحدثه من كسور بالعظام وتهتك بالأحشاء الداخلية وما صاحبه من نزيف دموى. قال نجل الشهيدة كاميليا، عادل جورج، إن عائلته، التى ينتمى لها العروسان، فقدت 4 وأصيب 13 آخرون. وتابع: بمجرد وصول أتوبيسنا أمام وبجوار حائط المشرحة جلست سيدة محجبة تصرخ «دين أبوهم اسمه إيه؟ دول كفرة مش مسلمين»، اقتربت «المصرى اليوم» منها، قالت إن اسمها هو «نادية مصطفى»، ولا تربطها أى علاقة بالمجنى عليهم. واستدركت: «جئت لأن دمى محروق من الظلم الذى نعيشه.




​*


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الطفلة مريم .. ذهبت الكنيسة لحضور زفاف عمتها فتحوّل فستانها إلى كفن





[YOUTUBE]HfnDkZq5WP4[/YOUTUBE]








دقائق معدودة تحول خلالها عُرس إلى عزاء، تبدّلت فيها أصوات الزغاريد ليحل محلها صرخات ونحيب، اختفت ملامح الفستان الأبيض خلف دماء الضحايا الملخطة به، الاستغاثات لإسعاف المصابين كانت في صدارة مشهد جنائزي أمام كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، مساء أمس، عقب توجيه طلقات نارية من فوهة سلاح آلي يحمله ملثم يستقل دراجة بخارية، على حفل زفاف عائلة مسيحية، ليخلّف وراءه 4 قتلى و18 مصابًا، بينهم حالات حرجة.

"مريم أشرف"، الطفلة ذات الـ8 سنوات، ارتدت ثيابها اللامع متوجهة لمشاهدة "عمتها" في ثوب الزفاف برفقة أسرة والدتها، وكان والدها قد سبقها إلى الكنيسة لاستقبال المدعوين، والذي يروي المشهد باكيًا، "كنت أقف مع عائلتي أستقبل معازيم فرح أختي، وبمجرد وصول زوجتي وأبنائي، توجهت نحوهم لمساعدتهم في النزول من السيارة، ففوجئنا بوابل من الرصاص يتم إطلاقه على الجميع أمام الكنيسة، وتحول المشهد في لحظات إلى بركة من الدماء".

حالة من الذعر سيطرت على الحاضرين، الذين توقعوا للوهلة الأولى أنها أصوات طلقات نارية في الهواء ابتهاجًا بالزفاف، جعلت الجميع يهرول لإنقاذ ذويه، لكن الوقت لم يمهل "أشرف" الفرصة لإنقاذ أبنائه، "ابنتي مريم تلقّت رصاصة في ظهرها خرجت من صدرها، لفظت على الفور أنفاسها الأخيرة أمام عيني، بينما أصيب ابني فلوباتير برصاصة في بطنه، وكذلك زوجتي التي ترقد الآن في العناية المركزة ولا تعلم خبر وفاة مريم".

أمام باب مشرحة زينهم، يجلس "مسيحة"، جد "مريم" ووالد "أشرف" محاولًا مواساة نجله، لكنه ينهمر في البكاء قائلًا، "الحادث حصل قبل الفرح بثلث ساعة، كان فيه فرح جوّه الكنيسة واحنا كنّا منتظرين لما يخرجوا عشان ندخل، وفجأة حصلت المصيبة دي، وكان ضربهم عشوائي، طفل عنده 3 سنين إيه ذنبه يتضرب بالرصاص ويكون بين الحياة والموت كده، وأخته 8 سنين تموت ليه، مشوفناش كده أبدًا، لا أيام عبد الناصر ولا السادات ولا حتى مبارك".

لم يتمالك الرجل الستيني أعصابه، والذي صرخ غاضبًا والدموع تخفي عينيه، وقال محذرًا "لو الجيش مش عارف ياخد حقنا؛ هنحمي كنايسنا بدمنا ولحمنا، إحنا فدا المسيح وربنا يتولانا، مالناش أعداء ولا لينا خصومات، 3 عائلات بيوتهم خربت بسبب اللي حصل، فين الدين اللي يرضى بكده، كل الأديان السماوية متعادلة ومتسامحة، الوصايا العشرة في اليهودية نفس اللي في المسيحية وهم برضه اللي وصّى بيهم الإسلام، اللي بيضرب النار ده قلبه ميت وإرهابي".

​


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

أسقف الوراق: نشكر وزير الدفاع وقيادات الداخلية.. والبابا تابع حادث الكنيسة لحظة بلحظة






قدم الانبا يوحنا أسقف الوراق الشكر للفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى، وزير الدفاع ولقيادات الدولة لإصداره قرارًا بعلاج أى حالة من المصابين في حادث كنيسة الوراق فى المستشفيات العسكرية.

وقال -في كلمته خلال مراسم جنازة ضحايا الحادث- إن البابا تواضروس الثانى كان يتابع حادث الهجوم على كنيسة الوراق لحظة بلحظة.

وقدم الأسقف الشكر للآباء والأساقفة ولمحافظ الجيزة ومدير أمن المحافظة الذى سهر الليل كله لمتابعة الأحداث.

وأوضح أن اليد الأثيمة خسيسة مرتكبة الحادث هى نفس اليد التى طالت من جنودنا فى رفح، ورجال الشرطة الشرفاء، ونحن معهم فى مركب واحد".
​


----------



## grges monir (21 أكتوبر 2013)

لاش ىء يفوق همجية الاسلاميين


----------



## mary naeem (21 أكتوبر 2013)

النيابة تستدعي راعى كنيسة الوراق لسماع أقواله 











أمرت نيابة الوراق برئاسة ياسر عبد اللطيف، باستدعاء راعى كنيسة "العذراء" بالوراق، والتي قام إرهابيون مسلحون بإطلاق النار على من فيها أثناء احتفالهم بأحد الأعراس.


كانت كنيسة العذراء تعرضت مساء أمس الأحد، لإطلاق النار من قبل مجهولين مسلحين، أسفر عن مقتل 4 وإصابة 18 آخرين.





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*الاربعه اللى ماتوا من اسره واحده الجد كان بيتكلم من شويه عالاون تى فى ..مات ابنه الكبير وبنت ابنه وبنت بنته واخت مراته
ربنا يصبره حقيقى ربنا يكون بعونه شىء صعب..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاربعه اللى ماتوا من اسره واحده الجد كان بيتكلم من شويه عالاون تى فى ..مات ابنه الكبير وبنت ابنه وبنت بنته واخت مراته
> ربنا يصبره حقيقى ربنا يكون بعونه شىء صعب..*



*بيفكرنا بالأستاذ فكرى ..... فقد أبنتيه وزوجته وشقيقة زوجته فى تفجير كنيسة القديسين*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*صلاة الجناز علي ارواح شهداء كنيسه السيدة العذراء بالوراق*

*صلاة الجناز علي ارواح شهداء كنيسه السيدة العذراء بالوراق 

[YOUTUBE]OEy0YcLyF7k[/YOUTUBE]


ربنا يرحمهم ويعزي اهلهم
وربنا قادر يرجع حقهم ,,,​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*عظة جناز شهداء كنيسة السيده العذراء بالوراق لنيافة الانبا يؤنس


[YOUTUBE]TV13uF2_5Ko[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*مريم اشرف ..
ذهبت إلى الكنيسة لحضور زفاف عمتها فتحوّل فستانها إلى كفن



​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*هــــــــام سامح سيف اليزل :
 ================
 سيتم الإعتداء على مسلمين أثناء صلاتهم فى الجامع سيدخل أحدهم وسيكون غير  مصرى وسيضرب المسلمين وهم يصلون من الخلف أو أثناء خروجهم من المسجد  لمحاولة إلصاق التهمة إلى المسيحيين لتظهر أن المسيحيين بيردوا على  الإعتداء الذى حدث للمسيحيين فى كنيسة العذراء بالوراق وأحذر المصريين أن  لايبتلعوا هذا الطعم فهى محاولة لخلق لبنان آخر فى مصر*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هــــــــام سامح سيف اليزل :
> ================
> سيتم الإعتداء على مسلمين أثناء صلاتهم فى الجامع سيدخل أحدهم وسيكون غير  مصرى وسيضرب المسلمين وهم يصلون من الخلف أو أثناء خروجهم من المسجد  لمحاولة إلصاق التهمة إلى المسيحيين لتظهر أن المسيحيين بيردوا على  الإعتداء الذى حدث للمسيحيين فى كنيسة العذراء بالوراق وأحذر المصريين أن  لايبتلعوا هذا الطعم فهى محاولة لخلق لبنان آخر فى مصر*
> ​



*ده سيناريو أكيد ....... وسيكون رد الفعل بشع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

صوره من امام كنيسة العذراء بالوراق امس
اهداء لكل من يطالب بالمصالحه مع الاخوان .!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*من داخل معهد ناصر ده محمد احد مصابي الحادث الارهابي الذي تم امس علي كنيسة السيدة العذراء و الملاك بالوراق . محمد كان بيحضر الفرح لأن والد العروسة بمثابة والده و لم يفترق عنه ابدا .. محمد اصيب بطلق ناري في قدمه اليسري متزوج و عنده مروان ٣ سنوات ..*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الاخوة الاحباء
اكرر تعازي القلبية فى مصاب  الوطن والكنيسة
الاحباء 
اجدد  ثقتى الراسخة فى اخلاص ونقاوة معدن الفريق عبد الفتاح السيسي  وادراكى انه الان يتحمل  اعباء اهمال المجلس العسكرى الطنطاوى  ....
الا اننى اناشده بسرعة القصاص العادل  الذى لا  رحمة فيه ممن لا  ولم ولن يعرف الرحمة.
والحقيقة ان  ..طلبي العادل بالقصاص اتوجه به الى الله  اولاً وآخراً... أرى فيه المتكل والسند الاوحد
إنه ملك الملوك.. وفوق كل الرياسات,,,  النقمة يارب.
النقمة يارب .
أنت عادل.
ويكفينا جدا الايمان بهذا


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*فيلوباتير اشرف مسيحه عمره 3 سنوات مصاب بطلق في البطن مطلوب صلاة قوية جدا للطفل ده  
ده يبقى اخو الشهيدة مريم اشرف*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فيلوباتير اشرف مسيحه عمره 3 سنوات مصاب بطلق في البطن مطلوب صلاة قوية جدا للطفل ده
> ده يبقى اخو الشهيدة مريم اشرف*



*ربنا يشفيك يارب لأجل خاطر أبوك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*

​يعني وأنا بتفرج علي الصورة دي، قلت لنفسي تعالي أتخيل لو كانوا العرب مدخلوش مصر وكانت بقيت تحت الإحتلال الروماني - ماهو كله إحتلال - لقيت أني ممكن في 2104 ملقيش ...في الجوجل السيرش اللي معمول دة.... بل علي العكس كان زمان الدولة الرومانية أنخرطت في مفهوم الدول العلمانية والمدنية علشان تواكب الإمبراطورية بتاعتها في العالم الحديث كله وبالطبع مصر كانت هاتتنقل معاها للحداثة بدل بول الإبل وبتاع البعير اللي إحنا موحلين فيه دة، وبدل ما شيوخ تيجي تحاول تقنعك بعدالة الدين وسماحته وهي بتفشخ في أي أقلية ليل نهار !! السؤال هنا....هل فيه فرق بين إضطهاد الرومان وعدالة الدين في مصر ؟! علماً بأن فترة إضطهاد الرومان دي كانت لا تذكر بالنسبة لأربعة عشر قرناً من الزمان !! حضرتك بعد ما خليت محبة وسلام وسماحة الدين عبارة عن حبر مكتوب علي ورق... ممكن تكلمني أكتر عن سماحة الدين !! 

منقول*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*من الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الاخوان المسلمين. 
عرفتم مين اللى كان راكب الموتوسيكل في الوراق



​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فيلوباتير اشرف مسيحه عمره 3 سنوات مصاب بطلق في البطن مطلوب صلاة قوية جدا للطفل ده *
> *ده يبقى اخو الشهيدة مريم اشرف*


 يا رب اشفيه يا رب ارجووك


----------



## candyleo (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأعتداء على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق.*

*[FONT=&quot]أطلق مسلحان يستقلان دراجة بخارية النار على عدد من الأشخاص أثناء خروجهم من كنيسة العذراء بالوراق خلال مشاركتهم فى حفل زفاف مساء الأحد 20 أكتوبر 2013 ، مما أسفر عن مقتل 5 أشخاص وإصابة 9 آخرين .[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد تجمهر أهالى الوراق من المسلمين والأقباط أمام كنيسة الوراق احتجاجاً على الأعمال الإرهابية التى نفذها ملثمون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "مسلم ومسيحى إيد واحدة" و "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة".. فى إشارة منهم لعدم تأثير الحادث على الوحدة الوطنية للمصريين ، منددين بالحادث الإرهابى ، ومطالبين بضرورة القبض على الجناة وتسليمهم إلى العدالة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اسماء المتوفين[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]الي من يحب ان ينعي الضحايا و يقدم العزاء[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.deadboard.net/mishaps/details/119[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و اتمنى اذا اي حد له علاقه بالضحايا ان يتفضل و يضيف له لوحه عزاء ...[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ·         [FONT=&quot]شادى عياد 40 عاما طلق نارى فى الصدر[/FONT]​ ·         [FONT=&quot]سمير فهمى عازر 49 عاما[/FONT]​ ·         [FONT=&quot]كاميليا حلمى عطيه 62 عاما طلق نافذ فى القلب[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]مريم أشرف[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]توفيت الطفلة مريم أشرف مسيحة 8 سنوات أثناء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأعتداء على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أصر أشرف مسيحة والد الطفلة مريم على الدخول غرفة التشريح وقبلها قبل تكفينها.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ارتدت ثيابها اللامع متوجهة لمشاهدة "عمتها" في ثوب الزفاف برفقة أسرة والدتها، وكان والدها قد سبقها إلى الكنيسة لاستقبال المدعوين، والذي يروي المشهد باكيًا، "كنت أقف مع عائلتي أستقبل معازيم فرح أختي، وبمجرد وصول زوجتي وأبنائي، توجهت نحوهم لمساعدتهم في النزول من السيارة، ففوجئنا بوابل من الرصاص يتم إطلاقه على الجميع أمام الكنيسة، وتحول المشهد في لحظات إلى بركة من الدماء". 
أمام باب مشرحة زينهم، يجلس "مسيحة"، جد "مريم" ووالد "أشرف" محاولًا مواساة نجله، لكنه ينهمر في البكاء قائلًا، "الحادث حصل قبل الفرح بثلث ساعة، كان فيه فرح جوّه الكنيسة واحنا كنّا منتظرين لما يخرجوا عشان ندخل، وفجأة حصلت المصيبة دي، وكان ضربهم عشوائي، طفل عنده 3 سنين إيه ذنبه يتضرب بالرصاص ويكون بين الحياة والموت كده، وأخته 8 سنين تموت ليه[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الي من يحب ان يعني مريم و يقدم العزاء[/FONT]​ http://www.deadboard.net/boards/details/586[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​


----------



## mary naeem (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*شاهد على حادث كنيسة الوراق: المسلحون كانوا يرتدون خوذا سوداء وليسوا «ملثمين»*

شاهد على حادث كنيسة الوراق: المسلحون كانوا يرتدون خوذا سوداء وليسوا «ملثمين»










أمرت نيابة الوراق برئاسة ياسر عبد اللطيف، باستدعاء راعي كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، والتي قام مسلحون بإطلاق النار على من فيها أثناء احتفالهم بأحد الأعراس.

كما استمعت نيابة الوراق، لأقوال 3 شهود على الهجوم المسلح الذي شهدته كنيسة الوراق، مساء الأحد الماضي، والذين كانوا متواجدين في محيط الكنيسة وقت إطلاق النار على الضحايا، وتبين أن من بينهم عاملا في مقهى مجاور للكنيسة وآخر تصادف مروره وثالث صاحب متجر بالمكان.

قال العامل إنه أثناء تواجده بالمقهى المجاور للكنيسة، فوجئ بشابين يرتديان الملابس السوداء يستقلان دراجة بخارية دون لوحات معدنية وعلى رأسيهما خوذات سوداء لا تظهر وجهيهما.

وأضاف أنهما لم يكونا ملثمين ولكن الخوذات كانت سوداء، موضحا أن المتهمين أوقفا الدراجة البخارية ثم أطلق الشخص الذي يجلس خلف قائدها النيران من بندقية آلية وفرا هاربين عقب ذلك، وتطابقت أقوال الشاهدين الآخرين مع أقوال عامل المقهى.

من جانبها، أمرت النيابة بإشراف المستشار أحمد البقلي المحامي العام الأول لنيابات شمال الجيزة الكلية، بالاستعلام عن مصاب تلقى العلاج وخرج من مستشفى الساحل.

وتبين أن 6 مصابين لم تسمع أقوالهم حتي الآن بينهم 5 في حالة خطرة لا يمكن استجوابهم وطفل في الثالثة من عمره، نقل إلى مستشفي المعاي العسكري بناءً على تعليمات الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع.

كانت كنيسة العذراء تعرضت مساء الأحد، لإطلاق النار من قبل مجهولين مسلحين، أسفر عن مقتل 4 وإصابة 18 آخرين.

​


----------



## mary naeem (22 أكتوبر 2013)

مفاجأة.. أفراد الأمن المكلفون بحراسة كنيسة الوراق لم يكونوا موجودين أثناء الحادث









​

​

استمعت نيابة الوراق بإشراف ياسر عبد اللطيف، رئيس النيابة، لأقوال المسئول الإداري بكنيسة العذراء بالوراق، على خلفية الأحداث التى شهدتها الكنيسة، وأسفرت عن سقوط قتلى ومصابين.

وفجر المسئول الإداري، مفاجأة أمام النيابة، وهي أن المجندين المسئولين عن حراسة الكنيسة، كانوا غير موجودين، رغم أنها كانت فترة النوبتجية الخاصة بهم، مضيفا أنه كان موجودًا داخل مكتبه وسمع أصوات الرصاص تدوي خارج الكنيسة، فشاهد بعض رواد الكنيسة غارقين في دمائهم أمام الباب الرئيسي للكنيسة، فهرول إلى الخارج عندما سمع أصوات الرصاص تنطلق واختبأ في أحد الشوارع الجانبية. ​


الفجر الاليكترونية ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*المتهم الأول فى تنفيذ جريمة كنيسة الوراق ومازال البحث جاري عنه 

من فضلكم شييييروه فى كل مكان 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المتهم الأول فى تنفيذ جريمة كنيسة الوراق ومازال البحث جاري عنه
> 
> من فضلكم شييييروه فى كل مكان
> 
> ...


*جاي في جريده الوفد انهارده 
ان مصور الفرح صور المتهمين 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*



الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت ممسكة بفستان الطفلة البريئة مريم شهيدة المسيح صاحبة الــ 8 سنوات تتسأل كيف للــ 13 رصاصة ان تخترق جسد نحيل مثل هذا وتقول لروحها الطاهرة انك قد فديت 13 شهيد اخر بحسمك النحيل هذا ....​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*كل مرة الحكومة تشكرا الاقباط على ضبط النفس

نفسى مرة الاقباط يشكروا الحكومة على ضبط الجناه .*​


----------



## لص القلوب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

باى ذنب قتلت 
الاسلاااااام برئ من هادى الافعال
شو هو ذنب الطفله 
لعنه الله على الذى سوى هادا الفعل
رسولنا سيدنا محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم
قال له رب العزة وما ارسلناك الا رحمه للعالمين
وروح الله وكلمته سيدنا المسيح جأء الدنيا ليعمر
اما الذين يسون هادى الافعال بأسم الدين هؤلاء كفرة ملحدين
اذا كان ديننا حرم قتل النمل
والله الاسلااااااااااااااام برئ 
ورحمه الله على هادى الطفله 
وربى يصبر اهلها
​


----------



## grges monir (22 أكتوبر 2013)

من يقول ان الاسلام لا ينادى بهذا
فيقل لى من  اين اتى بهذ الفكر


----------



## max mike (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*
ربنا موجوووووووووووووووووووووووود
وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ الْخَتْمَ الْخَامِسَ، رَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الْمَذْبَحِ نُفُوسَ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ، وَمِنْ أَجْلِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُمْ،
 وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟»
 فَأُعْطُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ثِيَابًا بِيضًا، وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَرِيحُوا زَمَانًا يَسِيرًا أَيْضًا حَتَّى يَكْمَلَ الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُمْ، وَإِخْوَتُهُمْ أَيْضًا، الْعَتِيدُونَ أَنْ يُقْتَلُوا مِثْلَهُمْ.​*


----------



## max mike (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*بجد بجد الفيديوهات تقطع القلب وتدمع لها العين
اتصرف انت ياااااااااااااارب تعبنا جداااااااااااا جداااااااااااااا لكننا واثقين فى وعدك : فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم .​*


----------



## max mike (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*
عارفه يا مريم .. ،
انتي خساره ف عالم فيه الناس وحشين
انتي ملاك ،
صعب يعيش مع بني أدمين
والسما أحسنلك بكتير
يعني الموت يا حبيبتي ف صالحك
جيتي عشان تحضري إكليل
واتاريه فرحك
والأفراح ف الملكوت أكتر 
عارفه يا مرمر
انتي بقيتي شهيده كبيره
مع مارجرجس بقي والعدرا
وملايكه حواليكي كتيره
بابا يسوع شايلك علي حجره
و هتنسي ف حضنه التعويره
وهيفضل يلعب وياكي
ويسيبلك علي خدك بوسه
بعد ما كنتي من المعازيم
ربنا حب تكوني عروسه !​**منقووووووووول​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## صوت صارخ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*مجدي أبو طاقية ...... هكذا اسم صاحب الصورة على صفحته على الفيس بوك والتى تم تداولها على أنه أحد الأرهابيين الذين قاموا بجريمة كنيسة العذراء بالوراق ..... تم التوصل لهذا الشخص وهو من اسيوط ..... هذا وقد تم محو صفحته من على الفيس بوك بعد أن توصل له النشطاء من خلال صفحته*

















​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*الطفل فلوباتير شقيق الطفلة مريم أشرف المتوفية وهو مصاب بطلق نارى ويتم علاجه داخل مستشفى المعادى العسكرى.*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

* في لقاء صبايا الخير مع مامت(مريم 8 سنوات)اللي اتقتلت قدام الكنيسه....
المذيعه:تقولي للي عملوا كده ايه..
مامت مريم: ربنا يسامحكم و انا واثقه ان ربنا بيحبكم و هيرجعكم ليه...
المذيعه بستغراب:يسامحهم!!!!
يسامح مين قولي ربنا ينتقم منكم او حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل...
مامت مريم: لاء انا مقلش كده لان ربنا قلينا نصليلهم و نسامحهم ذى ما هو بيسامحنا!!
المذيعه خرجت من الغرفه في المستشفي..
شكلها مستغربه اوي و بتقول: ايه ده ازاي انا اول مره معرفش اعمل لقاء الست كل اللي قالته ربنا يهديهم و يسامحهم!!!
إزاي!!
هذه هي عقيدتنا و مسيحيتنا.....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*زميلات مريم فى اول يوم دراسى من غير ملاك الفصل... صورة بمليــــــــــــون كلمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*بعد انتهاء العظة الاسبوعية لقداسة البابا تاوضروس انتقل قداسته الى مستشفى المعادى العسكرى ليطمئن على ابنائه المصابين ويقدم التعازى لاهالى الشهداء وهذه الصورة لقداسة البابا وهو يقف امام اصغر مصاب الطفل الجميل فيلوباتير يصلى له ليقيمه الرب من مرضه*


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*باشرت نيابة الوراق تحقيقاتها بإشراف المستشار أحمد البقلي المحامي العام الأول لنيابات شمال الجيزة في حادث كنيسة العذراء بالوراق‏,‏ حيث فجر المسئول الإداري للكنيسة مفاجأة‏,‏ وهي عدم وجود خدمة أمنية علي الكنيسة من يوم‏14‏ أغسطس الماضي‏,‏ رغم أن أفراد الأمن المكلفين بحراسة الكنيسة وقعوا في دفاتر الحضور والانصراف بقسم الوراق‏.‏
كان ياسر عبداللطيف رئيس نيابة الوراق قد استمع إلي أقوال المسئول الإداري للكنيسة, والذي أكد أنه كان داخل مكتبه بالكنيسة وسمع أصوات رصاص تدوي أمام الكنيسة, وعندما هرول للخارج شاهد عددا من الجثث ملقاة علي الأرض وغارقة في دمائها والعديد من المصابين, فهرول إلي أحد الشوارع الجانبية للهروب من طلقات الرصاص.
وفجر المسئول المفاجأة وهي عدم وجود حراسة أمنية من جانب قوات الشرطة علي الكنيسة من يوم14 أغسطس الماضي دون سبب مفهوم, حيث تبين من التحقيقات أن أفراد الأمن المكلفين بالحراسة كانوا يتوجهون لقسم شرطة الوراق ويوقعون في دفاتر الحضور والانصراف التي تفيد ببدء تسلمهم عملهم في حراسة الكنيسة وموعد انتهاء عملهم, ولم يمارسوا مهامهم منذ حريق القسم. ويوم الحادث, وقع المجندون أيضا في الدفاتر رغم عدم وجودهم أمام الكنيسة. وقد أمرت النيابة باستدعائهم والضابط المسئول لسؤالهم.
من ناحية أخري, استمعت النيابة إلي أقوال أحد الشهود, الذي كان يجلس علي مقهي أمام الكنيسة, وأكد أنه شاهد دراجة بخارية يستقلها شخصان ملثمان وخلفهما سيارتا ميكروباص قام سائقاهما بتعطيل حركة السير أمام الكنيسة حتي قيام الشخصين بإطلاق الرصاص علي رواد الكنيسة, ثم لاذا بالفرار, وخلفهما سيارتا الميكروباص.
في الوقت نفسه نجحت أجهزة الأمن بالجيزة في القبض علي6 من المشتبه فيهم بحادث الوراق, كما شنت حملات من قبل رجال المرور لتحديد الدراجة البخارية المستخدمة في الحادث وهي سوداء اللون بعد أن تم الحصول علي مشاهد فيديو مصورة للواقعة.
وكانت أجهزة الأمن العام بإشراف اللواء سيد شفيق مساعد وزير الداخلية لقطاع الأمن العام وضباط المباحث بالجيزة بإشراف اللواء محمد الشرقاوي مدير الإدارة العامة لمباحث الجيزة قد تمكنوا من تحديد الجناة من خلال مشاهد الفيديو, التي سلمها الشهود وأهالي المنطقة لهم, كما سلم مصور الفيديو الخاص بحفل الزفاف الموجود بالكنيسة مشاهد قام بتصويرها للجناة.
كما قام رجال الأمن بإشراف العميد مصطفي عصام رئيس مجموعة الأمن العام بالجيزة بتفتيش عدد من الشقق المفروشة والمؤجرة حديثا بمنطقة إمبابة, والتي من المشتبه أن يكون الجناة قد اختبأوا في إحداها.​*


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*وصف الأنبا يوحنا، أسقف شمال الجيزة، قرار القوات المسلحة بنقل مصابى حادث الاعتداء على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، الأحد الماضى، بـ«الموقف النبيل»، وكشف، لـ«المصرى اليوم»، فى أول تصريحات صحفية له بعد الحادث، أن والد الشهيدة مريم أشرف تم إجراء فحوصات طبية له، وتبين أنه يحتاج علاجا نفسيا قد يستمر مدى الحياة.
وقال «يوحنا»: «توزيع المصابين على المستشفيات القريبة كان منطقيا، لكن الخدمات الصحية لم تكن على المستوى المطلوب، فاتصلت باللواء كمال الدالى، مدير أمن الجيزة، الذى قام بدوره بتبليغ محافظ الجيزة، وبعدها أبلغتنا القوات المسلحة بأن مستشفى المعادى العسكرى جاهز لاستقبال المصابين ورعايتهم طبيا على أعلى مستوى، وحقيقة موقف أجهزة الدولة والقوات المسلحة من الحادث كان فى غاية النبل».
وأشار إلى أن كل المصابين تم نقلهم إلى المستشفى العسكرى، عدا جدة العروس التى ترقد فى معهد ناصر، ورفضت النقل لحالتها النفسية السيئة، جراء إصابة أبنائها، مشددا على ثقة الكنيسة فى قدرة الأجهزة الأمنية على ملاحقة الجناة وتقديمهم للعدالة.
وأضاف: «الحادث له طابع إرهابى، ومن قتل أبناءنا أمام الكنيسة هم من قتلوا جنودنا أثناء إفطار رمضان، وهم من قتلوا ضباط وجنود الشرطة فى قسم كرداسة، والهدف منه زعزعة الاستقرار الداخلى، وإحداث فتنة بين الأقباط والمسلمين، لكن العلاقة الطيبة بين أهالى الوراق أفسدت المخطط، فالمسلمون فى الوراق سبق أن حموا الكنيسة عندما توقفت مسيرة لأنصار الإخوان عقب فض اعتصام رابعة أمام الكنيسة، وتصدى لها الأهالى، وقالوا لهم: سنطلق النيران على من يصيب الكنيسة أو الأقباط بأى أذى».
وتابع: «زرت، أمس الأول، مصابين من إخواتنا المسلمين، وهناك طفل حالته خطرة ونصلى من أجل شفاء كل المصابين مسلمين وأقباطا، وأتلقى مكالمات تعزية من مسلمين يبكون خلال كلمات مواساتهم لنا، ما يؤكد قوة وصدق مشاعرهم».
وقال «يوحنا»: «الحادث لن يخيفنا، والأقباط لا يخافون من الموت والإيمان الداخلى يعزيهم، ولكن المشكلة أصبحت فى شعورهم بمرارة نفسية، فمن ذهبوا كانوا للفرح والاحتفال بإكليل الزفاف، وعادوا ما بين شهيد ومصاب، ففى أكثر لحظات الفرح هناك شعور بعدم الأمان، ونحاول إزالة الآثار السلبية لأسر الشهداء والمصابين، فمثلا «أشرف»- والد الشهيدة «مريم»- أمه مصابة وخاله شهيد وابنه مصاب وابنته شهيدة، وأجرينا فحوصات طبية ونفسية، وقال لنا الطبيب النفسى إنه سيحتاج علاجا مدى الحياة، بالإضافة لمصابين يعملون فى حرف أصابتهم ستمنعهم مدى الحياة من ممارسة عملهم، ولذلك اتصلت بالدكتور على عبدالرحمن، محافظ الجيزة، لصرف معاشات للأسر التى فقدت عائلها أو هناك إصابة تمنعه من العمل».​*


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*البابا فى عظته: أقول للقتلة باب التوبة مفتوح*​*    عماد خليل    24/ 10/ 2013*​*قال البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إن الوطن يتعرض لمحنة فى هذه الشهور، وإذا كان الوطن يتعرض لمحنة، لكن الأقباط يعيشون فى محبة مع المسلمين، ومشاعرهم أثبتت ذلك فى ردود الأفعال حول الحادث، مؤكداً أن الجناة نغم شاذ فى حياة الوطن.
وأضاف فى بداية عظته الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، مساء أمس، التى شهدت تزايدا ملحوظا من الحاضرين: «نصلى من أجل المصابين والشهداء، ونصلى من أجل الذين قتلوا فرحة للأبرياء ليفتح الله قلوبهم، وأعينهم على خير، ونقول لهم باب التوبة ما زال مفتوحا أمامهم، ونصلى من أجل الجميع، وأن يحفظ الله مصر من كل شر».
وتابع: «أشكر المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، ورئيس الوزراء، والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، واللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، والفريق سامى عنان، وذلك لاتصالهم الهاتفى للتعزية فى شهداء كنيسة الوراق»، كما وجه البابا شكره إلى الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، وجميع رجال الدين المسلمين، وقيادات الأحزاب والوزراء الذين قاموا بالاتصال، أو إرسال برقيات للتعزية».*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*وفاة الحالة الخامسة للشاب محمد ابراهيم 17 عام اليوم متاثر بجراحه في حادث الهجوم الارهابى على كنيسة الوراق
محمد صديق للعريس ربنا يرحمه ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أكتوبر 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wdE2ja6zG8A&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قام وفد من علماء الأزهر الشريف برئاسة فضيلة الدكتور عباس شومان وكيل الأزهر، بزيارة لمصابى حادث كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، وذلك للاطمئنان على حالتهم الصحية والدعاء لهم بالشفاء العاجل. 

**



*​* 
ونقل "شومان" تمنيات ودعاء فضيلة الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر، للمصابين بالشفاء العاجل، مؤكدًا رفض مؤسسة الأزهر لهذا الاعتداء الغاشم على الآمنين وعلى بيوت العبادة، مشيرًا إلى حرص الأزهر على دعم أواصر الترابط والمحبة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد.

**



*​* 
وأكد وكيل الأزهر أن الهدف من الزيارة هو دعم الوحدة الوطنية لأن جميع المصابين مصريون، مشيرا إلى أنه اطمأن على حالة المصابين من الأطباء المعالجين الذين أكدوا استقرار جميع الحالات وتماثل معظمها للشفاء وأنهم بحالة جيدة.
وشدد على أن كل من يتعرض لأى من أبناء مصر بالأذى فهو يضر بمصر ومصلحتها، وأن تلك المحاولة اليائسة لن تنجح فى إيقاع الفتنة بين المصريين، مشددًا على أن الوحدة الوطنية خط أحمر.

**



*​* 
وأضاف أن الزيارة بمثابة رسالة للمجتمع المصرى من أجل العمل على وحدة الصف ونبذ العنف بكافة أشكاله ومواجهة أى محاولة للنيل من وحدته.
من جانبه أوضح الدكتور محمود عزب مستشار شيخ الأزهر لشئون الحوار، أن بيت العائلة سيعمل على تفعيل دوره من أجل نشر ثقافة الحوار الجاد والتعاون بين أبناء الوطن من أجل البناء والتنمية.

**



*​* 
وعن أحوال المصابين أكد عزب أنهم بروح معنوية عالية عكس المتوقع على الرغم من إصابتهم المؤلمة، وحالتهم مستقرة ويلقون رعاية فائقة سواء من المستشفى العسكرى بالمعادى أو مستشفى معهد ناصر.
وأكد عزب تضامن مؤسسة الأزهر وفضيلة الإمام الأكبر مع المصابين فى تلك الأزمة التى يمرون بها، كما يبلغ تعازيه لعائلات الضحايا وأسرهم.
وأشار إلى أن المرحلة الاستثنائية التى يمر بها الوطن، والأحداث التى يشهدها المجتمع لن تفت فى عضده، ولن تؤثر على حالة السماحة التى نعيشها مسلمين ومسيحيين منذ دخول الإسلام.

**



*​* 
بدوره قال الدكتور حامد أبو طالب عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، إن الحادث الأليم لن يؤثر على العلاقة بين أبناء الوطن الواحد، مشددا على أن الأزهر سيواصل دوره التنويرى فى المجتمع لمواجهة مثل تلك العمليات الإرهابية. 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​*الإسلام هو الحل 
وشكرا على تكميم الأفواة​*


----------



## BITAR (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*قامت نيابة الوراق، بإشراف المستشار أحمد البقلي، المحامي العام الأول لنيابات شمال الجيزة، باستدعاء مصور فيديو الإكليل  في واقعة إطلاق النيران على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق.*​​*ويدور الاستدعاء للاستفسار من المصور عن أي مقاطع ربما يكون قام بتصويرها من خارج الكنيسة تحدد الأجواء التي كانت بالخارج قبل وصول العرس أو يكون قد أظهرت المتهمين أو السيارات التي كانت متوقفة أمام الكنيسة.*​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*رحمتك يا رب​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*عمة فلوبايتر تكذب خبر وفاته وتقول انه بخير وفى تحسن 
نشكر ربنا انه بخير ربنا يتتم شفاه ويقوم بالسلامة 
*​


----------



## max mike (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*احكم لي يا رب وانتقم لمظلمتي من امه غير باره ومن انسان ظالم وغاش نجني​*


----------



## grges monir (25 أكتوبر 2013)

BITAR قال:


> *البابا فى عظته: أقول للقتلة باب التوبة مفتوح*​*    عماد خليل    24/ 10/ 2013*​*قال البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إن الوطن يتعرض لمحنة فى هذه الشهور، وإذا كان الوطن يتعرض لمحنة، لكن الأقباط يعيشون فى محبة مع المسلمين، ومشاعرهم أثبتت ذلك فى ردود الأفعال حول الحادث، مؤكداً أن الجناة نغم شاذ فى حياة الوطن.
> وأضاف فى بداية عظته الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، مساء أمس، التى شهدت تزايدا ملحوظا من الحاضرين: «نصلى من أجل المصابين والشهداء، ونصلى من أجل الذين قتلوا فرحة للأبرياء ليفتح الله قلوبهم، وأعينهم على خير، ونقول لهم باب التوبة ما زال مفتوحا أمامهم، ونصلى من أجل الجميع، وأن يحفظ الله مصر من كل شر».
> وتابع: «أشكر المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، ورئيس الوزراء، والفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى، واللواء محمد إبراهيم، وزير الداخلية، والفريق سامى عنان، وذلك لاتصالهم الهاتفى للتعزية فى شهداء كنيسة الوراق»، كما وجه البابا شكره إلى الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، وجميع رجال الدين المسلمين، وقيادات الأحزاب والوزراء الذين قاموا بالاتصال، أو إرسال برقيات للتعزية».*​


لم يعجبنى بصراحة ا سلوب قداسة البابا  فى هذا الموضوع
ليس وقت التحدث عن المصافحة والغفران


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لم يعجبنى بصراحة ا سلوب قداسة البابا  فى هذا الموضوع
> ليس وقت التحدث عن المصافحة والغفران



*جرجس سامحنى مهما كان اللى حصل 
الهنا علمنا التسامح والغفران هو نفسه سامح وغفر وما زال بيسامح 
احنا التراب مش هنسامح البابا اكيد عنده حق 
متنساش البابا شنودة ربنا ينيح روحه 
كان بيصمت دايما فى مثل هذة الاحداث لانه عارف ان
 ربنا هيتكلم فى الوقت المناسب *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> لم يعجبنى بصراحة ا سلوب قداسة البابا  فى هذا الموضوع
> ليس وقت التحدث عن المصافحة والغفران



*يا جرجس إنت أصلا ما قدامكش حل غير إنك تسامح 

و لا عندك حل تانى ؟


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*


الضحية الخامسة ...... الشهيد محمد ابراهيم *​


----------



## BITAR (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*كتب بهجت أبو ضيف​*
*أكد مصدر أمنى لـ"اليوم السابع" أن أجهزة الأمن، تمكنت من تحديد هوية المتهمين بإطلاق النار على كنيسة العذراء بالوراق، مما أسفر عن مقتل 5 وإصابة 18 آخرين، وأن أحدهما سبق اعتقاله عام 2009، وتم إرسال مأمورية لضبطهما فجر اليوم، إلا أنه لم يتم ضبطهما، وأضاف المصدر أن أجهزة الأمن حددت مكانهما، وجارى إعداد الأكمنة لضبطهما.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*



صورة فيلوباتير اليوم من داخل الرعاية *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*



كم هى عذبة إبتسامتك الملائكية*​


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا جرجس إنت أصلا ما قدامكش حل غير إنك تسامح
> 
> و لا عندك حل تانى ؟
> 
> ...


انك تسامح شىء
وانك تطلب تقديم المقصرين للمحاكمة شىء اخر
البابا متكلمش انة الاقباط منذ 30 يونيو يعانون بشدة من حرق  كنائسهم وبيوتهم وفى الاخر يتكلم عن التسامح
كان لابد ان يهاجم بشدة الحكومة المريضة الحالية


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جرجس سامحنى مهما كان اللى حصل
> الهنا علمنا التسامح والغفران هو نفسه سامح وغفر وما زال بيسامح
> احنا التراب مش هنسامح البابا اكيد عنده حق
> متنساش البابا شنودة ربنا ينيح روحه
> ...


لا يا رورو مش معاكى
يجب اتخاذ رد فعل قوى ضد ما محدث
اولا كل يوم يترحق كنيسة ويموت ناس ونقول ربنا يسامح
على فكرة احنا بنفهم اية التسامح والمحبة غلط
التسامح  لايمنع ا ن تكون قوى ولك موقف
لان ان تسامح لاك ضعيف وليس بيدك شىء


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> انك تسامح شىء
> وانك تطلب تقديم المقصرين للمحاكمة شىء اخر
> البابا متكلمش انة الاقباط منذ 30 يونيو يعانون بشدة من حرق  كنائسهم وبيوتهم وفى الاخر يتكلم عن التسامح
> كان لابد ان يهاجم بشدة الحكومة المريضة الحالية





grges monir قال:


> لا يا رورو مش معاكى
> يجب اتخاذ رد فعل قوى ضد ما محدث
> اولا كل يوم يترحق كنيسة ويموت ناس ونقول ربنا يسامح
> على فكرة احنا بنفهم اية التسامح والمحبة غلط
> ...


* لا طبعا مينفعش الكلام ده !
يعنى الدنيا والعه وفى احتقان شديد وعاوزه يطلع يلوم ويعتب ويقول الحكومه قصرت ووو
لا الحكمه مطلوبه والا يبقى كده بيساعد الاخوان ينفذوا مخططهم لأن الحادث ده بالذات كان مقصود بيه عمل فتنه طائفيه لكن مقتل مسلم خفف كتير 
ميجيش بقى البابا يتصرف بقلة حكمه بكلمتين مالهمش لزوم ومش هيفيدونا ف حاجه 
الصح انه يهدى الرأى العام وبينه وبين المسؤولين كلام تانى واسلوب تانى 
لما يعمل كده كلامه يُحترم ويتسمع ومحدش يقدر يتهمه بأنه بيستغل الموقف وان مصر مش ناقصه وووو 
لا هو كده اثبت وطنيته ووطنية المسيحين وورا الكواليس يقدر بقى يعاتب ويتهم ويطالب براحته*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*


grges monir قال:




لا يا رورو مش معاكى
يجب اتخاذ رد فعل قوى ضد ما محدث
اولا كل يوم يترحق كنيسة ويموت ناس ونقول ربنا يسامح
على فكرة احنا بنفهم اية التسامح والمحبة غلط
التسامح  لايمنع ا ن تكون قوى ولك موقف
لان ان تسامح لاك ضعيف وليس بيدك شىء

أنقر للتوسيع...


قولى ايه بقى رد الفعل اللى عاوز البابا يخده 
يابنى اصلا كل الناس بتحترم البابا علشان مدى التسامح 
اللى عنده وعند المسيحين وبعدين البلد مش ناقصة والعة لوحدها 
انا معاك وفاهمة معنى التسامح بس ايه اللى المفروض يتعمل يعنى 
يا جرجس كتير من المسلمين بيحترموا فينا المحبة والتسامح 
وان رغم اللى بيحصل ده احنا بنحب بلدنا 
وبعدين لو مسمحناش يبقى هنفرق عنهم ايه 
البابا كان بيصلى للى عملوا كدا ان ربنا ينور قلوبهم ويفتح عيونهم 



*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

فيديو لحظة الاعتداء على كنيسة العدراء الوراق 

[YOUTUBE]j5sKdMG-7Ts[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * لا طبعا مينفعش الكلام ده !
> يعنى الدنيا والعه وفى احتقان شديد وعاوزه يطلع يلوم ويعتب ويقول الحكومه قصرت ووو
> لا الحكمه مطلوبه والا يبقى كده بيساعد الاخوان ينفذوا مخططهم لأن الحادث ده بالذات كان مقصود بيه عمل فتنه طائفيه لكن مقتل مسلم خفف كتير
> ميجيش بقى البابا يتصرف بقلة حكمه بكلمتين مالهمش لزوم ومش هيفيدونا ف حاجه
> ...


لا دونا
مش معنى ان الدنيا سخنة اننا نتازل عن ابسط حقوقنا وهى اننا نشعر بالامان
مش غلط انى اطالب بحقى وانقد المقصر واقول معلهش مش وقتة
  امتى وقتة يعنى بعد الناس ما ماتت وفرح اتقلب ميتم
الناس مش شايفة غير الكلام اللى اتقال لكن فى الكواليس متعرفش الل بيحصل وهتخمن بقى  كل واحد ودماغة
انا مقلتش ان التسامح غلط بس مش ينفع لوحدة لازم جنبية برضة يمشى المطالبة بالحق والقصاص
طيب هقولك  مثال حى عن لى بيحصل للمسيحين حاليا انا بعيشة حاليا
كلنا فاكرين قرية الديابية الل تبع الواسطى بمحافظتى ( بنى سويف) تم حرق الكنيسة فيها وكذا بيت بسبب مشاجرة على مطب
لحد دلوقتى مقبوض على حوالى 6 اشخاص مسيحين كروقة  ضغط لعمل صلح
هل ينفع صلح وتسامح فى الى حصل
لان الصلح هنا معناة التازل عن حقك فى الل حصل وناس بييوتها خربت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال دونا
لو حصل نفس الموضوع دة لا قدر الل ة الفترة الجاية دى
البابا يطلع يتكلم عن التسامح برضة ؟؟؟؟ من غير مياخد اى موقف اخر
انا عتابى فى الموضوع دة  انة لم ياخذ موقف بجانب فكرة التسامح لا اكثر


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> 
> قولى ايه بقى رد الفعل اللى عاوز البابا يخده
> يابنى اصلا كل الناس بتحترم البابا علشان مدى التسامح
> ...


اى رد فعل ياخدة يبان فية انة مضايق من اللى حصل وان الاجهزة المعنية مقصرة
هيقول امتى يعنى  الكلام دة بعد الحرق والنهب الل حصل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واخيرا قتل عشوائى 
انا عاوز واحد يحط نفسة مكان اللى حصل معاة دقيقة بس ويفكر انة يسامح بس مش يطلب القصاص والعدل


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*


grges monir قال:




اى رد فعل ياخدة يبان فية انة مضايق من اللى حصل وان الاجهزة المعنية مقصرة
هيقول امتى يعنى  الكلام دة بعد الحرق والنهب الل حصل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
واخيرا قتل عشوائى 
انا عاوز واحد يحط نفسة مكان اللى حصل معاة دقيقة بس ويفكر انة يسامح بس مش يطلب القصاص والعدل

أنقر للتوسيع...


بص يا جرجس انا معاك انك عاوز حقك كمسيحى 
بس حط قدامك حاجة واحدة انك مهما قولت محدش هيسمعلك 
كان بالاولى اللى بيتقبض عليهم فى حوادث زى دى يتعدموا 
لكن فين حتى الحكم عليهم بيقعد سنين 
قولى كدا عاوز تاخد حقك من مين فى بلد بتعتبرك اقلية وملكش حق اصلا 
حقك عند ربنا 
انا معاك ان لو حد فينا اتحط فى الموقف ده هيبقى صعب انه يسامح 
لكن ده البابا اكيد هيبقى حكيم وبيصلى لربنا اكيد يجيب حق ولاده 
انا زيك نفسى حق الاقباط يجى بس من مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*قالت والدة الطفل فلوباتير أشرف، 3 سنوات، والمصاب بطلق نارى بالبطن فى حادث الوراق الإرهابى، "ابنى حالته تحسنت نسبياً ببركة من البابا شنودة، حيث قام الطبيب بنزع الخرطوم الموصل للمعدة وهذا أشبه بالمعجزة".

وأضافت الأم، "زارته إحدى الإعلاميات وأهدته صورة للبابا شنودة وقطعة من ملابسه، وفوجئنا بتحسن حالة فلوباتير بشكل مفاجئ".

وده أحد تعليقات القراء التى نشرته تلك الجريدة القذرة:
الله وحده الشافي ماذا عساه ان يفعل شنودة المقبور لابنك شنودة مجرد بشر وكمان ميت - الله الذي شفاه بقدرته*


----------



## grges monir (29 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> 
> بص يا جرجس انا معاك انك عاوز حقك كمسيحى
> بس حط قدامك حاجة واحدة انك مهما قولت محدش هيسمعلك
> ...


*ماهو يا رورو لو قعدنا تنقول كدة يبقى حالنا مش يتغير وهنفضل كدة على طول
لازم نجرب ونحاول حتى لو فشلنا مش مهم المهم انك تسعى  واكيد فى مرة هيحالفنا النجاح

السود فىامريكا شوفى كان وضعهم ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو كانوا قالوا كدة كان زمانهم عبيد لحد دلوقت
لازم تفكيرنا يتغير عشان نعرف نتعير
المطالبة بحقى الطبيعى لاتعنى انى ارفض التسامح
بالعكس انى  اكون قادر انى احصل على حقى واتسامح بيكون منتهى القوة واللى قدامى يشعر  بقيمة مسيحى اللى عملنى كدة
لكن يقول لا مش قادر وعشان كدة بيقول ربنا يسامحة  تفرق كتير
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*أول صورة للطفل "فلوباتير"، ضحية حادث الوراق، بعد خروجه من العناية المُركزة،
حمد الله على السلامة، .. ربنا يحميك وكل المصريين: أطفال وكبار،
اللهم أحفظ يلادي،
تحيا مصر*


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*السيد المسيح له كل المجد الطبيب الاعظم *
* يكمل شفاءة على خير*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*فيلوباتير حبيبي 

وقف علي رجلية وبقا يمشي 

بس عندة عملية تاني كمان شهرين .

حمد لله علي سلامتك يا بطل

نصلى من اجله ان يكمل الله معاه*


----------

